# Algae and sand, ugh! What to do?



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Our 33 gal tank has sand (beige play sand) as a substrate, with a small area of black aquarium gravel (for contrast, and to keep the filter from continuously blowing a hole in the sand). We also have quite a few live plants. Overall, I really love the look of the sand, except for the algae issue! We have a serious problem with constantly having these nasty spots of green algae all over the surface of the sand. I can scoop it up with a net, or suction it out with the cleaning hose, and within a day it's covered with green again. We do have an algae eater, but it doesn't touch the sand at all. I imagine it doesn't like sucking up dirt LOL.

I suspect part of the problem is the icky incandescent lights we're currently using. They get quite hot, and the algae is worse directly under the lights. Unfortunately, we're stuck with them for the moment due to financial constraints (our flourescent canopy shorted out and this is what we could afford to replace it with at the time). Does anyone have any short-term solutions for dealing with this algae? Also, once we can replace the lights with flourescents, will that help curb the algae-on-the-sand issue? 

If the consensus is that sand and algae are a common issue, does anyone have any great ideas on how to best replace the sand with gravel that wouldn't be a total pain in the butt? Because I don't think I can deal with the sand looking so gross all the time. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Honestly any plantless tank will get algae,just due to the nutrients in there.What type of algae eater do you have?Depending on types of fish,you may could get some shrimp.They will pick the algae off the sand.Live plants will also help.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

you can always get some sort of fish or shrimp that eat algae up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its on the sand could be cyno and I don't know of any fish or invert that will eat it. Is it slimy? Sounds like your plants aren't growing fast enough to take up the nutrients so the algae is there. Get a shop light over the tank temp. till you get the other fixed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im sorry i didnt see the live plants bit.In that case,Do as Susan said,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is bright green algae? How long is the light on for? You mention it is worse just under the lights, sounds like it is on too long of a period.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How many hours a day is the light on for? Try cutting back to 8 if you have it on more than that.


----------

